# CEA Launches Tech Enthusiast Membership



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

FYI in case people are interested...

*Consumer Electronics Association (CEA) Launches Tech Enthusiast (TE) Membership*
http://www.ce.org/



> CEA has created a membership category exclusively for individuals who are early adopters and fervent supporters of consumer technology.
> Join today for the discounted rate of $29.
> Learn more about participating as a CEA TE Partner (open to current CEA member companies only).


From confirmation email:


> Thank you for joining! You are now an official CEA Tech Enthusiast!
> 
> As a CEA Tech Enthusiast (TE) member you will receive hot deals and incredible opportunities from our corporate partners.
> These include free and discounted products, advance product launch information, access to industry events, and beta testing opportunities.
> As a TE, you are privy to some very exclusive information.



Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting. I wonder if the fee is actually worth it and what you'll get as a member ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the fee is actually worth it and what you'll get as a member ...


Nothing yet.
Thought I'd try it as I was thinking about the CEA standards and research and looking into things more as I explore new tech...

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Tech Enthusiast Community Newsletter*

Just received:




> *Tech Enthusiast Community Newsletter*
> 
> CEA and the Tech Enthusiast team would like to welcome you to this exclusive community specially designed for fans of technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Enter EHOUSE and save $20 on your membership*

I saw this on p. 87 of Electronic House Jan/Feb 2011 issue in an ad:



> Enter EHOUSE and save $20 on your membership.


(membership to CEA Tech Enthusiast)


----------



## heart_sniper27 (Feb 24, 2011)

interesting!


----------

